# 2n fenders



## scooter-over (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a 1946 2n that was bought new I believe by my grandfather. But the other day I was told that the rear fenders had been replaced. That orginal ford fenders were embosed was the ford logo. Mine do not. I've had the tractor sence 1963. Can someone answer this for me?:usa:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think your fenders were embossed. That didn't come into play until the later issue of the 8N's, reportedly in the latter part of 1950.
I have two 8N's one with and one without the embossed fenders.
The early N series tractors, the 9N, had double ribs on the rear fenders, and switched to single rib on the later models starting in '42 I believe.


----------



## scooter-over (Sep 3, 2014)

thanks, I would have put money on those were the orginial fenders.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i have a 1947 2N. the fenders are not embossed.


----------

